# Anyone get DIRECTV2PC to work on a mac?



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Using parallels 6.0 and Win7?


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure you have to use bootcamp rather than parallels or fusion, so windows has direct access to the graphics hardware.


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

You may want to demo this if you dont already have a copy of Windows. It is only 19.95. I tried it and it worked with my 2007 iMac and an HR21. The only drawback is that it will not stream music or other purchased media from iTunes but I dont believe the directv2pc would do that either. No problem with iPhoto library and ripped cd music in iTunes though.

http://www.twonky.com/products/twonkymac/default.aspx


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure bootcamp is going to be the only option. DirecTV2PC uses the same type of protected video path that Blueray playback software uses on windows. Unfortunately, apple doesn't have anything like that in OS X which means it's pretty much impossible to to do protected video in a VM running on OS X.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

n4uaj said:


> You may want to demo this if you dont already have a copy of Windows. It is only 19.95. I tried it and it worked with my 2007 iMac and an HR21. The only drawback is that it will not stream music or other purchased media from iTunes but I dont believe the directv2pc would do that either. No problem with iPhoto library and ripped cd music in iTunes though.
> 
> http://www.twonky.com/products/twonkymac/default.aspx


Twonky is a server for Media Share (EyeConnect, iSedora, Serviio and Mediatomb also do this on a Mac), not for watching Directv content on a computer, as Directv2PC does. There is no equivalent Mac software (maybe Nomad, but I'm not holding my breath).


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Twonky is a server for Media Share (EyeConnect, iSedora, Serviio and Mediatomb also do this on a Mac), not for watching Directv content on a computer, as Directv2PC does. There is no equivalent Mac software (maybe Nomad, but I'm not holding my breath).


Ohh ok I see. I used Twonky one time to stream from the mac to the DTV box but now with the AppleTV i got for Christmas I dont need to fool with that part anymore.
73 and gud DX
Bill


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Works fine on my iMac using Bootcamp & XP Pro.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, I think I will try boot camp. can I add it after I already have my HDD partitioned?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok. Every thing is up and running. Now I get some display error about outputs. Any ideas?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

No trying under win7 and it won't even load!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Now it loads but the same error!!! Argh!!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Try turning off digital audio in Win 7 .. Might work.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Try turning off digital audio in Win 7 .. Might work.


Thanks, any ideas?


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I tried something, now the headset jack is out of audio!! I had sound through the Bose speakers, now nothing and can't get it back


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> Well I tried something, now the headset jack is out of audio!! I had sound through the Bose speakers, now nothing and can't get it back


Never mind wring jack, duh!

But directv2pc won't play audio


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Double check that you have audio via Windows, period.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, I had the speaker in the mic jack after messing around. Yes, I have sound in windows via the iMac built in speakers or through the HS jack. Audio works.

I keep getting that error about outputs. It plays fine for 5-10 sec than the error.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

I am about to try it tonight on my macbook pro. i'll report the results ....


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

eperrone said:


> I am about to try it tonight on my macbook pro. i'll report the results ....


Great, look forward to your findings.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

All,

I got it work last night on a bootcamp partition. the only issue I had was if you skipped forward a few 30 second intervals it seems to get hung up trying to buffer or something. If you then hit the 6 sec backwards button it went smoothly after that.

Happy to share any information if desired.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

eperrone said:


> All,
> 
> I got it work last night on a bootcamp partition. the only issue I had was if you skipped forward a few 30 second intervals it seems to get hung up trying to buffer or something. If you then hit the 6 sec backwards button it went smoothly after that.
> 
> Happy to share any information if desired.


So no audio output issues? That's the error I get. It starts to play and then I get the error.

I am using Boot Camp and Win7 Professional.


----------



## eperrone (Sep 3, 2006)

No problems, except if I use 30 sec skip a few times I then have to back up 6 seconds or the audio is jerky.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

eperrone said:


> No problems, except if I use 30 sec skip a few times I then have to back up 6 seconds or the audio is jerky.


I guess it's a iMac issue. man, I really need to get this figured out.


----------



## justinkwaugh (Aug 11, 2009)

It's likely complaining about the fact that there is a display port output on your mac. There is no public solution for this.


----------

